# tyres



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

225r70 19.5 
If anybody is interested..........
Direct Tyres in Stockport (Cheshire) have 4 Michelin XZA's in stock having been left with them after a "no show"..
I was offered these at £220 each which is the same price as they can get Coopers from Sinton for me.
However, these tyres, although "brand new" are actually 5 years old and Michelin recomend a maximum 10 year life so I have declined and ordered new Coopers.
( i just hope that when they turn up, Sinton haven't had them on the shelf as long! 8O )


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

When my RV needed new tyres I spent ages researching prices and makes. I couldn't convince myself that the Cooper Tyres were any more than 'Regional Truck Tyres'. In Canada where they are made and there are loads of RVs to the best of my recollection they were only marketed as Regional Truck Tyres on the Cooper website and there was no mention of RV utilisation. The other problem is that Sinton prices don't include fitting.
I contacted Good Year technical and took their advice as most US RV tyres are either Good Year or Michelin. They recommended Good Year RHS the specs for which are better than the original Good Year RV tyres but again they are Regional Truck Tyres. The usual price for these was around £187 + VAT fitted. The ride on these was a significant improvement over the original Good Year RV tyres that were seven years old and had 22,000 miles on them.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Superk said:


> .............


The problem is supply in the UK.
Like you, I've done a lot of research on this over the past couple of years.
The only tyres I can find in *19.5" *size in the UK are Michelin or Cooper and thats via Sinton.
I couldn't find Goodyear, Kuhmo or any other brand anywhere, especially at that price.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree it takes a bit of phoning especially for the 19.5 inch that mine were but had them ordered by Hi-Q tyres and could have got them or, Kumho, Hankook from a few places. Actually got four Good Years from another company for £110+VAT fitted! (they made a mistake but honoured the phone deal) but they wouldn't order the other two so had to go across the road to Hi-Q. Another high cost item is balancing in some places can be £25 per wheel I negotiated it down to £10. Disposal of old tyres - another £10.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
I thought that you were getting Geo to order the tyres and save a couple of squids? :lol: 
I just had 2 Michelin XVA tyres fitted to the front of Rocky and the difference is amazing mate, the navigation is much better than the old Michelin RV type tyre, much less prone to wander about. The fitter said it is due to the sidewall being thicker and stronger so it flexes less, should also help with the cracking in the future due to the tyre flexing less??? I am no expert but it sounded reasonable to me.
I saw a dealer at Stratford show that had Kumho tyres fitted, these were commercial tyres also, and he gave glowing reports about them.
I think you will find the commercial tyres are a lot easier to find and hence will be less expensive.
Hope this helps matey

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Superk said:


> .


Hmmmm, you've posted this before haven't you?
Having read it last time, i contacted my nearest HiQ dealer in Northwich Cheshire and gave them your story.........only to be told, "No way mate, HiQ can't source thosae tyres in that size" :?

Could you please tell me EXACTLY which dealer you used and I'll ring them and try and get either more info or place ann order to be delivered closer to home.

Ta


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> I thought that you were getting Geo to order the tyres and save a couple of squids? :lolI saw a dealer at Stratford show that had Kumho tyres fitted, these were commercial tyres also, and he gave glowing reports about them.
> I think you will find the commercial tyres are a lot easier to find and hence will be less expensive.
> Hope this helps matey
> 
> Keith


The offer that was made to me was very kind. Unfortunately, the savings I would have made would have been MORE than wiped out in getting the rig to Mansfield and back so I'm afraid it simply wasn't worth it.
No offence, just simple ecconomics. 

Which dealer did you see? If you mean an RV dealer, a fiver says the tyres were already on the rig and the dealer didn't source them himself.
In my experience so far, the problem isn't the type of tyre (ie commercial or otherwise) it's the size. 
19.5" is simply not a size used in europe. It's use is almost (I SAID ALMOST  ) exclusively American so Europe wide truck/commercial tyre dealers dont stock it and so far, I haven't found anybody other than Sinton who are prepared to order it for me. So much for customer service, we're talking about a grands worth ot tyres here for crying out loud!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
Just reminding you of Geo's offer in case you forgot mate :lol: 
There are many trucks in the UK that run on 19.5" tyres, I think it is the 225 / 70 bit that is a bit more rare, although I have seen these for sale quite often. I searched everywhere for tyres and found the Michelins local to me and was told that they are available.
Maybe try a few of your local commercial tyre boys to see what they say Paul.
Good luck

Keith


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Paul
Not trying to mislead - two 19.5 inch Good Year 245/70/R19.5 RHS tyres from Hi-Q, Barking, London - Darren I think. 020-8594-7551

KUMHO: KRS03 from A&S tyres , Woodford 020-8518-8010 £151+VAT plus fitting cost of £45 020-8518-8010 - Alan
KUMHO: from K1 Tyres & Wheels Ilford £144 + VAT including fitting 020-8514-0600

Continental: Burnt Mills Tyres, Basildon £170+VAT incl fitting 01268 727742 - Will
Continental: Nick's Tyres, Boreham, Chelmsford £1,103 fitted 6 tyres 01245 466803
Continental: Jet Wheel Tyres 01268-792272 £160+VAT

Bridgestone: Les Bateman Motors (Angela) Rochford, Essex £165+VAT 01702-549306

HANKOOK: Les Bateman Motors (Angela) Rochford, Essex £140+VAT 01702-549306

Michelin: Burnt Mills Tyres, Basildon £210+VAT incl fitting 01268 727742 - Will

E&OE - September 2006 quotes


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Is this an opportunity for stateside tuning to home in on then???? 

Can the tyre dealers fit them its just they cannot sorce them?

I am just intrested in why you cannot track down tyres for a vehicle (hobby) that is becoming more popular.


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

zaskar said:


> Superk said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I also contacted Goodyear Technical and was told the same thing I bought one as a spare for my 2006 Gulfstream. Any Goodyear dealer can order you one if you quote the tyre type and size. I got mine through Guildford Tyres last year £186 plus Vat fitted.

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Excellent information, very much appreciated.
Thankyou very much indead.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Not wishing to dampen your elation here Paul, but I was reliably informed that 245 / 70/19.5 tyres will not fit onto the twin rear axle mate of a P30 / 32 chassis as the gap between the tyres would be too small and they may overheat, which is why the 225's are specified, and even those are close. On the P30 / 32 chassis the original fitment is 8R / 19.5 and that is 8" wide, whereas 225 mm is 8.858" so as you can see there is quite a difference even with the 225 section tyre mate......
I hope this helps

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Keith


"Excellent info" refered to names/adresses/numbers, not tire sizes.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK mate
Didn't want you to make a mistake is all :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> OK mate
> Didn't want you to make a mistake is all :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Thats very kind of you, much appreciated


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I assume everybody knows but just in case - with any new tyre check its load and speed rating (trucks may not want to, or be allowed to go as fast as RVs) and the date the tyre was made - it is encoded on the tyre wall - the Michelin site (I think) tells you how to read the code.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

As Keith has siad you will not be able to fit 245/70R19.5 tyres as these require a rim width of 6.75 or 7.50 inch to enable the tyres to be ran as a twin. Which is a pity as a lot of buses/trucks currently run on that size tyre. 

I work in the Truck/Bus/Coach tyre industy and can say 225/70R19.5 are very rare. Would it be worth while a small dealer importing some stock of these. fitting them is no problem (if some one is stuck in the north east I can get them sort out no problem)


Richard...


----------

